# How many (mountain) bikes in your stable?



## Gremf (Oct 14, 2008)

In the event you don't ride mountain you can still participate:

My stable currently consists of:

1.  2007 Iron Horse MKIII Comp
2.  2006 Qball 29er/SS
3.  2006 Fetish Fixation - now SS/Fixed Gear Commuter
4.  1997 Mongoose Switchback, just bought on Clist last night for $20 clams - my kid puller.

I have three road bikes in various states of repair (or disrepair) that I am currently overhauling but since they are not rideable at this point I wouldn't include them.


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 14, 2008)

2007 Ibex Atlas FS
2000 Schwinn Moab 1 HT (team Schwinn Toyata days back when they were some of the best bikes out there. Before Schwinn was purached by Pacific and turned into Walmart crap bikes)

My plans are to turn the Schwinn into either a single speed or a 1x9


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 14, 2008)

2007 Jamis xam1.0 full suspension - stock parts except i think i now have xt rings and cassette - used for general trail riding
2000 GT Aggressor hardtail - haha ditto mr evil except insert gt instead of schwinn! 
used for canal path, "road" and kid rides, family and beach/boardwalk cruising.

funny...both bikes have about 300 2008 miles on them!


----------



## Greg (Oct 14, 2008)

2008 Trek Fuel EX7
2005 Jamis Cross Country 1.0

I haven't ridden the hard tail on the trail since I got the FS.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## JD (Oct 14, 2008)

1.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 14, 2008)

2. 
trek 4500 HT
schwinn High Plains

but i don't ride the schwinn. probably sell it in the spring for a few bucks.


----------



## rueler (Oct 14, 2008)

2007 Cannondale Prophet
2004 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR
2000ish Giant Yukon hardtail (converted into a SS)
2007 Cannondale Synapse Sport road bike

I primarily ride the Prophet, but have the other ones ready to go at a moments notice...I will not miss a ride because I don't have a back up bike ready to go.


----------



## skiboarder (Oct 14, 2008)

2007 Ibis Mojo.
1998 Gary Fisher Koo e Koo.

I keep the Gary Fisher to introduce friends to Mtn Biking.


----------



## Marc (Oct 15, 2008)

2000... something LeMond Victoire Ti
2006?  I think Titus Motolite
2003 GT I-drive Marathon frame and fork only For Sale
1999 GT Rebound frame only... possibly soon to be a commuter/rail trail marathon bike


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 15, 2008)

2007 Cannondale Rush
2005 Specialized Rockhopper
1994 +/- Specialized Rockhopper A1


----------



## bvibert (Oct 15, 2008)

I have 1.5 bikes currently

1, mostly functional (depending on the day), 2002 Specialized RH FSR
.5 2005 Specialized RH HT, it's most the frame left now as the other half of the parts have been transfered to the FSR to keep it going...  

I need to figure out a different fork for the FSR so I can put the one that's on it now back onto the HT.  I want to get the HT back into riding shape so I can use it as a backup/rail trail bike.


----------



## BigJay (Oct 15, 2008)

08 Transition Covert :: All-mountain ride
08 Transition Double :: Park, DJ and BMX track
07 Gary Fisher RIG 29er singlespeed rigid :: Trail riding and winter bike
04 Kona Jake the Snake :: Commuter all year round / road bike / cyclocross

Next year i might replace the RIG by the Transition transAM hardtail... We'll see... Maybe a FR-DH ride instead... I don't know... And the JtS might be sold to make room for a singlespeed commuter...


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 15, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> 2007 Ibex Atlas FS
> 2000 Schwinn Moab 1 HT (team Schwinn Toyata days back when they were some of the best bikes out there. Before Schwinn was purached by Pacific and turned into Walmart crap bikes)
> 
> My plans are to turn the Schwinn into either a single speed or a 1x9



Talk about going full circle.  I had no idea Schwinn ever produced quality bikes.  I had one as a kid, (BMX) which was bought at either Bradlees or Caldor.  All the kids in my neighborhood had either a Schwinn or a Huffy, which their parents bought at either Bradlees or Caldor.  So, I just assumed they were always a low end brand.


----------



## cbcbd (Oct 15, 2008)

1

'06 Rocky Mountain Slayer50


I'd like a hardtail one of these days


----------



## tequiladoug (Oct 15, 2008)

Salsa El Mariachi
Redline Monocog
IronHorse SGS-DH
Nishiki Colorado
K2 4000


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Oct 17, 2008)

Huffy I aint no pu$$y!

Mtn Cycles San Andres 
Ritchey P-21(16.5lbs)
just ordered a new frame to build up my first SS!


----------



## Gremf (Oct 18, 2008)

Starter Jackets Rule! said:


> just ordered a new frame to build up my first SS!



What are you getting?


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 19, 2008)

Just one in the stable...

2008 IBEX Alpine 650  

http://www.ibexbikes.com/Bikes/ALP-650-Details.html


----------



## JD (Oct 21, 2008)

BigJay said:


> 08 Transition Covert :: All-mountain ride
> 08 Transition Double :: Park, DJ and BMX track
> 07 Gary Fisher RIG 29er singlespeed rigid :: Trail riding and winter bike
> 04 Kona Jake the Snake :: Commuter all year round / road bike / cyclocross
> ...



Gear slut!


----------



## Gremf (Oct 21, 2008)

BigJay said:


> . And the JtS might be sold to make room for a singlespeed commuter...



What's the size on the JtS?  Might be interested.


----------

